# REI Novara Headwind pants review



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

I just wanted to do a short review on the Novara Headwind pants from REI. I'm not affiliated with REI or Novara, just a very happy end user.
Novara Headwind Bike Pants - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

I've been looking for pants/tights and a jacket that will cut the wind and be very breathable as I heat up really fast. I finally hit paydirt!!!:thumbsup:

So far these pants are the ticket. They are semi form fitting and in between a tight and pants with a nice ankle zipper for easy on off. The entire front section has a windproof barrier and the rear is made from a very light breathable fabric.
I've worn these in temps down to freezing and in some very windy conditions at 38 degrees. They cut the wind as advertised and offer just enough warm that I could ride them in the low teens- 20's.

My Wife has the Headwind jacket and pants also and she feels the same way. This stuff is awesome. I'm trying the jacket next.

5 Chillis


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the pants too. I just wish they were lower rise. I end up rolling the top so they don't snag on my saddle. They are very comfortable and do a great job cutting the wind.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice. I was just looking at these this week and wanted to find some other reviews in addition to those on REI. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review. These are on the xmas list I gave the wife.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Agree. They're one of REI's best house-brand products IMO. I also have and like the jacket.


----------



## jleeasc (Nov 13, 2012)

Bought the pants at REI this afternoon. Very comfortable. Will test them on my bike tomorrow. Didn't get the jacket because I seem to be in between a Lg and XL and couldn't decide which one fit best.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Are you guys wearing shorts under these? Just trying to figure out what i need for this winter


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

t0pcat said:


> Are you guys wearing shorts under these? Just trying to figure out what i need for this winter


They don't have a chamois, so I wear a chamois liner short underneath on most rides. Also midweight capilene bottoms if it's seriously cold. They're looser than tights but tighter than sweatpants.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

great review.. 

am also in the market for winter wear and was considering the PEARL IZUMI's that REI carry but since stumbling on this thread, now im thinking id probably get to pants for the price of the PI's.

@excaliber, did you decide on the NOVARA's vs. any other brand because of pricepoint or was it because it was far better than the other brands? (most bang for the buck)

thank you in advance.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

bapski,
I have a deal with PI that I can get their stuff at a really good deal. That said I thought the Headwind pants provide a looser fit and they are what I wanted. The PI tights are just too tight fitting for me. They are what they say( tights) 
The Headwind pants are more comfortable and roomier so you can easily wear something under them. The PI Elite thermal barrier tight is similar and I actually liked the material better on them.
The PI pants are too loose fitting and I thought the tights were too tight. I think the Novarra pants are a good compromise.

The Headwind pants are built really nice and they work as advertised. The quality may be slightly better on the PI stuff due to the better materials used(IMHO). With the discount I get on the PI stuff, the prices are very close. I just like the Headwind fit much better.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

excaliber said:


> bapski,
> I have a deal with PI that I can get their stuff at a really good deal. That said I thought the Headwind pants provide a looser fit and they are what I wanted. The PI tights are just too tight fitting for me. They are what they say( tights)
> The Headwind pants are more comfortable and roomier so you can easily wear something under them. The PI Elite thermal barrier tight is similar and I actually liked the material better on them.
> The PI pants are too loose fitting and I thought the tights were too tight. I think the Novarra pants are a good compromise.
> ...


thanks for the input. i think i like a snuggier fit. i thiink ill be warmer. although this makes me think if ill have problems with a base layer under the thights (SMART base layer by paradox) but then again, with the thights and riding just around 35-45 i may not need the base layer(?) anymore.

if you want to share your PI discount, id be more than willing to take it.. :thumbsup:

thanks for your reply.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet! I've been looking for this exact item for some chillier winter riding. Awesome!!


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I was looking at getting something like this for my Dad for Christmas.

He is a roadie/MTBer hybrid, so my question is...

Are these pants "hardcore" enough for road riding with his leg shaving buddies?


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

I ended up buying both the pants and jacket. I did an 11 mile ride in 12F weather on Sunday wearing long bib tight and an UnderArmor base layer top plus the Headwind gear and was warm the entire ride. It really does a great job blocking the wind from front side and breathing out the back side.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the pants and jacket. I live near Las Vegas, Nevada. Today it was in the 30's but with the windchill it was low 20's. I wore a chamois undershort under the pants and a cheap driflow shirt and driflow jersey under the jacket. I never got cold just after an 1hr. 40 min ride I could fell my arms starting to feel wet.
I really like the comfort and have had the jacket and pants for over a year.

I think I need to spend a little more money and get an underarmor shirt.


----------



## coxodoina (Jan 15, 2013)

They are very comfortable and do a great job cutting the wind.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a Novarra Jacket (not sure of the model name) that was marked down by 40$. It is awesome. Has kept me toasty on the handful of 40ish days I've been out to ride.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

How are these in wet weather? Water resistant enough?

Thanks


----------

